# Test Shot Product Photography



## reisha (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't own a DSLR so I just use my Canon powershot. It's my 1st time in Product Photograpy so let me know what you think.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 8, 2008)

Well...  I'm not sure what I'm looking at.  I suspect it's some sort of round candy, but what are the knurlly looking tube-shaped things?

I'm sure you know you lost detail in the highlights.

What's the product here?  Is it the packaging or whatever is inside?

Aesthetically, the warm tones are pleasing.

-Pete


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 8, 2008)

Ah!!! Yummy!
Ferrero Rocher! 

Even to one who does not like chocolates, these are attractive!!!  I like Ferrero Rocher! 

Pete, the wrapping consists of two parts, a) the golden wrappings around the chocolate balls (filled with a hazelnut and Nutella  ), which are once more put into those brown pleated paper "bowls" (similar to those in which you'd make muffins). 
Yes, that is quite a lot of wrappings...

As to real "Product Photography" I'm not sure this photo meets all the requirements or criteria, but then I'm no expert in that area, at all.


----------



## craig (Mar 8, 2008)

Have to agree with Pete. Do you have others from the shoot that you can show us?

Love & Bass


----------



## crystal_lynn (Mar 12, 2008)

I am no expert on product photography  but I could see this as an advertisement around Christmas time.


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 13, 2008)

Too much shadow. H


----------



## H1945 (Mar 29, 2008)

Doesn't exactly work for a commercial shot because you can't see what the product actually is. The image also tends to make me tilt my head.


----------

